# Az ember és állat közt a lelkiismeret a különbség - Szerinted?



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Egyik kedves fórumozó érvelt a minap hogy az embert az különbözteti meg az állattól hogy lelkiismerete van. Döntései, cselekedetei súlyának és annak jó avagy rossz mivoltának mindig a tudatában van.

Ez mondhatjuk úgy hogy érzékenyen érintett... de el is gondolkodtatott... Felteszek 4 videót nem többet. Szeretném ha elmondanátok a véleményeteket a témával kapcsolatban. A gyengébb idegzetűek és akiknek érzékeny az érzelmi világa ne nézzék meg. Ezt a legkomolyabban kérem.

Antifaces 12 - A kutya az ember legjobb barátja
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="385" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=ab479436b2&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-ab479436b2" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=ab479436b2&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="385" name="guPlayer-ab479436b2" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>

Amerikai katonák Irakban - Segíteni jöttünk
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="385" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=299afc2161&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-299afc2161" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=299afc2161&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="385" name="guPlayer-299afc2161" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>

Mad World
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="385" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=100221be54&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-100221be54" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=100221be54&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="385" name="guPlayer-100221be54" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>


Ember és ember
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=7c45ee6759&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-7c45ee6759" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=7c45ee6759&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-7c45ee6759" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>​

A lelkiismeret... a képesség hogy felismerjük tetteink súlyát, különbséget tegyünk jó és rossz között... alapvető emberi tulajdonság. Mindenkinek saját magának kell megválaszolnia ezt a kérdést, de... mennyire vagyunk még emberek?​


----------



## elke (2009 November 30)

*Lelkiismeret? Felelősség?*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aTuMWlLVL6o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aTuMWlLVL6o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ps64xxJq0mg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ps64xxJq0mg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XfINza3L-C8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XfINza3L-C8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-VzGealzV_k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-VzGealzV_k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Ó és nem kell olyan messzire menni a felelősségben, elég ha végiggondolod kibe rúgtál bele ma.Kit tapostál el egy kis előmenetelért, kit árultál el egy kis plussz pénzért.
Felelősség???? MINDENÉRT CSAKIS TE VAGY A FELELŐS!!!! Akár tetszik akár nem.
Nem szándékozok vitatkozni, nem szándékozok hatásvadászni nem akarom hogy bárki igazat adjon bármiben....érdekes téma vitassátok meg. Ki hogyan kerüli el a felelősségét a lelkiismeretét....


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

elke írta:


> <object width="480" height="385"></object>Ki hogyan kerüli el a felelősségét a lelkiismeretét....


Feltételezed hogy a lelkiismeret minden ember veleszületett képessége.
Ezeket a képsorokat nézve én ezt kétségbe vonom és naivitásnak tartom


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 1)

*Kedves Aer.*

Az állatkisérletekröl ismered a véleményemet. 
*Mindaddig amit különbséget teszünk *"léleknélküli" állatok és "isten képére es 
hasonlatosságára teremtett" ember között addig sajnos ilyen szörnyüségekel 
leszünk konfrontálva.

Itt nemcsak a gyogyszereket, kozmetikai eszközöket gyárto cégekre hanem 
az élelemiszer iparra is gondolok.

A háborurhoz és a velejáro gyilkoláshoz is többször hozzászoltam.
Ugy gondolom, hogyha egyszerüen lerombolt házakat, bombátol megcsonkitott 
embereket játszol be minden kommentár nélkül akkor
*azzal csak gyülöletet szitasz és nem békét*.

Különösen a Gaza-Holocaust hasonlatod ami mutatja merre kivánod az eseményeket terelni. Tudatossan vagy butaságbol.

Nem elég ha csak a kinnal és szenvedéssel konfrontáltadod az embereket. 
Az érzelmek soha nem tudják megoldani egyedül a problémákat, ahoz az értelmet is segitségül kell hivnunk.

*Az érzelmek azok a tüz ami bennünk ég az igazságtalanság láttán,*
*Az értelem az ami segit nekünk megtalálni, hogy *
*hol van az iagazságtalanság elásva.*


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Véleményem szerint...
Úgy látom, a lelkiismeret szó ezen a fórumon kétféle értelmezésben van használva: 
Lelkiismeret = képesség a különbségtételre jó és rossz cselekedet között.

Lelkiismeret = mint visszatartó erő a rossz cselekedetektől. (Ilyenkor mondjuk, hogy valakinek nincs lelkiismerete.)

Senki sem állította, hogy a lelkiismeret vissza is tartja az embert a rossztól. Van akit visszatart, van akit nem. Ez egyéni döntés. 
Ha visszatartana a gonosztól, nem kellenének a törvények.
Az alapkérdés az, tudja-e mindenki, mikor tesz jót vagy rosszat (most a társadalmi törvényektől függetlenül.)
Én azt gondolom, hogy a lelkiismerete alapján mindenki tudja. (Persze mentséget mindig talál, lásd: "a cél szentesíti az eszközt", "meg kell élni valamiből" stb.)
De van, aki nem is keres mentséget, egyszerűen nem érdekli, hogy rosszat tesz, vagy élvezi a gonoszt. Attól még tudja, hogy az gonosz dolog, tehát van lelkiismerete. Más kérdés, hogy tesz rá magasról.
Ha azt mondjuk valakiről, hogy nincs lelkiismerete, ezt érthetjük úgy is, hogy nincs benne visszatartó erő a gonosztól, de úgy is, hogy az illető nem vonható felelősségre a tettéért, hisz mi alapján tudna különbséget tenni a jó és rossz között lelkiismeret hiányában?
De éppen azon az alapon ítéljük el a gonosz cselekedeteket, mert feltételezzük, hogy az elkövetője tisztában van tettének a súlyával, és saját döntése alapján tett gonoszt.
Kérdésem, hogy miből feltételezzük ezt? 

Az állat nincs ledegradálva azzal, hogy nincs lelkiismerete. A lelkiismeret nem azonos a lélekkel. Persze, hogy van az állatnak lelke. És intelligens lény. De akkor sem mondhatjuk, hogy képes a jó és a rossz közötti különbségtételre, (értsd erkölcsi alapon, nem tanítás útján). Én vagyok felelős a kutyám tetteiért is. Miért? Mert ő nem vonható felelősségre értük, hisz nincs belső iránytűje a jó és a rossz közötti különbségtételre.

Ennek alapján úgy is fogalmazhatunk, hogy az állat és az ember között az alapvető különbség nem értékrendbeli, hanem az, hogy az ember felelős a tetteiért, az állat pedig nem. Ettől az állat nem értéktelenebb. De az ember felelős az állatért, nem az állat az emberért. Csupán ez emeli az állat fölé.
De az ember, mint sok minden mással, ezzel is visszaél. De ne csak gonosz példákat hozzatok. Bár tudom, hogy sajnos abból van több. De vannak olyan emberek is, akik az állatok mentésére szentelik az életüket. Az emberi természet ebben is két véglet. Az általánosítás mindig torzít egy kicsit.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

> Lelkiismeret = képesség a különbségtételre jó és rossz cselekedet között.
> Lelkiismeret = mint visszatartó erő a rossz cselekedetektől. (Ilyenkor mondjuk, hogy valakinek nincs lelkiismerete.)


Látod Jászladány pont ezért mondtam hogy az érveid inkább a hited dominálja... A két dolog egy és ugyan az. Akit a lelkiismerete vissza tart attól hogy rossz dolgot cselekedjen az értelemszerűen tisztában van azzal is hogy mikor cselekedne rosszat. HA ez nem így lenne akkor fogalma sem lenne mit tehet meg és mit nem.

Pro Kontra mind a két esetben a lelkiismeret folyománya a jó és rossz közti különbség tétel képessége.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> 
> Az állatkisérletekröl ismered a véleményemet.
> *Mindaddig amit különbséget teszünk *"léleknélküli" állatok és "isten képére es hasonlatosságára teremtett" ember között addig sajnos ilyen szörnyüségekel leszünk konfrontálva.
> ...


Kedves ernoe, bár összességében egyetértek veled engedelmeddel 2 dolgot had emeljek ki...
1. Ez a topic sem a vallásokról szól.
2. Hitelesebb lenne amit írsz ha 2 topiccal arrébb nem az animal szexet hirdetnéd.

Ettől függetlenül kíváncsian hallgatom hogy hogyan lehetne az embereket értelemmel leszoktatni az efféle cselekedetekről, mert ugye az értelem önmagában nem ad sem erkölcsöt, sem lelkiismeretet sem pedig semmi mást.
Fejtsd ki az elgondolásod mert ez így teljesen hiányos.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 1)

> 2. Hitelesebb lenne amit írsz ha 2 topiccal arrébb nem az animal szexet hirdetnéd.





> Ettől függetlenül kíváncsian hallgatom hogy hogyan lehetne az embereket értelemmel leszoktatni az efféle cselekedetekről, mert ugye az értelem önmagában nem ad sem erkölcsöt, sem lelkiismeretet sem pedig semmi mást.
> Fejtsd ki az elgondolásod mert ez így teljesen hiányos.


*Kedves Aer.*

ha valaha is ugy gondoltad, hogy fogékonyá akarlak tenni az állatokkal valo közösüléshez akkor tévedsz.

Nem gondolod, hogy a szemtelenségeddel csak magadat járatod le?

*Az emberek csak az értelemre hatva tudják magukat távoltartani az eröszaktol.*

*Ha vallásos lennék már régen bevertem volna a pofádat* mert ott valakire 
azt mondani, hogy az állatokkal szeretkezik egy igen nagy sérelemnek számit. 

Mint gondolkozo egyén azonban látom, hogy csak tévedsz.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Látod Jászladány pont ezért mondtam hogy az érveid inkább a hited dominálja... A két dolog egy és ugyan az.
> 
> Persze, hogy egy és ugyanaz. Mondtam én, hogy különböző?
> Csak kétféle megközelítésről beszéltem, mert máskülönben olyan, hogy valakinek "nincs lelkiismerete", nem létezik.
> ...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Nekem nem megy ez a beidézés.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Ernoe írta:


> ha valaha is ugy gondoltad, hogy fogékonyá akarlak tenni az állatokkal valo közösüléshez akkor tévedsz.
> Nem gondolod, hogy a szemtelenségeddel csak magadat járatod le?


Nos... Nem tudom hogy hány féle képen lehet érteni hogy


> maszturbáció ha [...] vagy a kutyád tanulékonyságát veszed igénybe.


 Számomra ez elég egyértelmű megfogalmazása volt a dolgoknak és kétlem hogy szemtelenség volna a részemről amikor az animal szexet a személyeddel társítom miután te azt jó magad ilyen formában bevallottad.

Mit vársz tőlem ernoe? Töröljem ki a hozzászólásod és magyarázzam meg hogy mire is gondoltál amikor megfogalmaztad ezeket a sorokat?


Ernoe írta:


> *Az emberek csak az értelemre hatva tudják magukat távoltartani az eröszaktol.*
> *Ha vallásos lennék már régen bevertem volna a pofádat* mert ott valakire
> azt mondani, hogy az állatokkal szeretkezik egy igen nagy sérelemnek számit.
> Mint gondolkozo egyén azonban látom, hogy csak tévedsz.


*1.* Megismétlem a kérdésem ernoe: Hogyan?
Művelt, gondolkodó, az átlagnál sokkalta értelmesebb emberek támogattak, vettek részt avagy hajtottak végre nép irtásokat és/vagy tömeg gyilkosságokat. Ma ugyan ilyen értelmiségek lopnak, csalnak, hazudnak és élnek vissza a törvényekkel ahol tudnak.
Alapvető és bármikor bizonyítható tény tehát hogy maga az értelem semmilyen módon nem ad az embernek lelkiismeretet, erőszak mentességet, etikát vagy bármi hasonló dolgot.

Tehát ernoe, megkérdem újra. Milyen befolyással lehet ezeket az értelmes embereket megtanítani etikára, önzetlenségre, együttérzésre, segítőkészségre, lelkiismeretre, és még sorolhatnám?

*2.* Bár nem tudom hogy honnan vetted hogy a vallásos emberek azzal érvelnek hogy beverik egymás pofáját, de ezt betudom a szokásos alaptalan előítéleteidnek.
Azt viszont megkockáztatom kijelenteni hogy ha te másokat pofán vágnál *azért amit előzőleg te magad írtál le* akkor nem csak hogy gátlástalan, de gerinctelen és etikátlan ember is vagy egyben.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Jaszladany írta:


> Persze, hogy egy és ugyanaz. Mondtam én, hogy különböző?


Ne haragudj de most hülyének nézel...? Leírod hogy "a lelkiismeret szó ezen a fórumon kétféle értelmezésben van használva" utána pedig megkérdezed hogy hol állítottál olyat hogy két külön értelme van?


Jaszladany írta:


> Csak kétféle megközelítésről beszéltem, mert máskülönben olyan


Erre mondtam hogy az amit te kétféle megközelítésnek veszel egy és ugyan az a dolog.


Jaszladany írta:


> hogy valakinek "nincs lelkiismerete", nem létezik.


Na látod és ezzel helyben is vagyunk. Teszel egy kijelentést aminek minden alapját a személyes hited képezi és nem a logika vagy a tények.

De kitárgyalhatjuk a dolgot, szerinted Hitlernek voltak álmatlan éjszakái azért mert saját bevallása szerint a népét és a világot akarta megtisztítani a "szennytől"?
Kim Dzsong? Sztálin? Marx? Saddam? Bush? Esetleg azok az egyének a videón?
Szerinted érzett bármilyen lelkiismeret furdalást az az amatőr videós aki a videója kedvéért vízbe ölt egy kölyök macskát? Esetleg a zsűri amelyik még díjazta is a filmjét?

Van lelkiismeret furdalása egy böllérnek vagy annak az illetőnek aki videón kábítatlanul darálja le a tehenet úgy hogy az teljesen magánál van?

Soroljam még vagy érthető hogy mire célzok amikor azt mondom hogy az írásod köszönő viszonyban sincs a valósággal?
Persze lehet azzal védekezni hogy biztos elnyomják magukban a lelkiismeretet. Milyen praktikus hogy ezt ugye semmilyen módon nem lehet bizonyítani azonban tudod mit lehet bizonyítani Jászladány?
Azt hogy van akinek az ölés, más élőlények bántalmazása örömet okoz. Na nekik például hol van a lelkiismeretük?



Jaszladany írta:


> "Inkább a hitem dominálja...", mint mi?


Mint a realitás és az ép ész érvek.



Jaszladany írta:


> Nekem nem megy ez a beidézés.


A html Tagek egy kezdő és egy záró paranccsal működnek csak.
Amikor megadod hogy kitől idézel pl:


Jaszladany írta:


> és utána beírod az idézni kívánt részt egy (/quote) (<- kapcsos zárójelet használj) parancsot is meg kell adnod jelezve hogy meddig tart az idézet.
> Így a fenti példa így néz ki ha kapcsos zárójellel látod el a /quote tagot:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Te szándékosan forgatod ki a szavaimat, így sosem jutunk előre.
A kétféle értelmezése valaminek nem jelenti azt, hogy két értelme is van. Két oldalról lehet megközelíteni, de ugyanoda jutsz. Én ezt így értettem.

És ne kelljen már újra elmondani... A lelkiismeret nem jelent visszatartó erőt a gonosztól. És a másik topicban írtam azt is, hogy el lehet fojtani, ki is lehet törölni, de eredetileg akkor is ott volt.
Nem hiszem, hogy Hitler, és az általad felsorolt személyek lelkiismeret nélkül születtek. De már arról is beszéltünk, hogy a környezet és a nevelés hatással van az ember személyiségére, ebben benne van, hogy a hatására erősödhet, vagy eltörlődhet a lelkiismeret.
Én kezdettől azt mondom, hogy az emberben születésétől benne van ez a képesség... hogy később mit kezd vele, ez egyéni döntés kérdése. És ez nem személyes hit, ez tapasztalat. Nincs kétféle emberiség: egy lelkiismerettel bíró, és egy lelkiismeret nélküli. Ha ott van az emberiség egyik felében, ott van a másikban is. Ez nem hit, ez logika és tapasztalat. Sok gonosztevő bánta már meg végül mégis, amiket tett.
Nem lehetne békésen társalogni, ez a kötekedés olyan fárasztó!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Nem egy dologgal nem értek egyet de rövidítsünk:
A potenciát, a kialakulásának *lehetőségét* teljes mértékben képes vagyok elfogadni, ezt máshogy nem is lenne logikus állítani, de az tény hogy ez egyáltalán nem mindenkinél következik be.

Nagyon jó dolog hogy mind a ketten egyetértünk abban hogy a neveltetés, a környezet hatással van a személyiség és egyben a lelkiismeret fejlődésére is. Innentől már csak egy lépés hogy belásd vannak emberek akiknél bár a potencia ugyanúgy megvan mint bármely más embernél, ez soha nem fejlődött ki. Magyarán soha nem is létezett.

Értsd meg hogy én nem azt állítom hogy vannak olyan emberek akik úgy jönnek a világra hogy képtelenek a lelkiismeret "kifejlesztésére". Én azt mondom hogy vannak olyan emberek akiknél ez soha nem fejlődött ki. Ergo nem elnyomják, nem hazudnak maguknak, hanem meg sincs bennük a lelkiismeret.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Jó.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Remek... akkor a kérdésem csak annyi hogy ha már eljutottunk odáig hogy ez potencia kérdése, akkor miért ne lehetne meg ugyan ez a potencia az állatokban is?

Az állatok esetében az emberéve teljesen megegyező szociális kapcsolatokról vannak feljegyzéseink. Ugyanúgy lehetnek féltékenyek, önzőek vagy boldogok mint bármely ember. Sőt, azon kutatók akik éveket töltöttek el állat falkák tanulmányozásával kifejezetten hangsúlyozzák hogy minden egyes állatnak személyisége is van.

Őszintén szólva én csak egyetlen egy dolognak tudom betudni azt ha valaki úgy érzi hogy az ember teljesen más mint az állatok, az pedig a tudatlanság és/vagy tapasztalatlanság.
Sajnálatos módon ez odáig vezetett hogy az állatokat élőlény számba se vették sokáig és elnézve a linkelt videókat még ma sem sokat változott a helyzet.

Az ember más mint az állatok, de hogy jó vagy rossz irányba más azt nagyon nehéz megítélni... azonban az tény hogy "egyetlen ember sem lehet büszke arra amit az emberiség véghez vitt ezen a bolygón".


----------



## pitti (2009 December 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ne haragudj de most hülyének nézel...? Leírod hogy "a lelkiismeret szó ezen a fórumon kétféle értelmezésben van használva" utána pedig megkérdezed hogy hol állítottál olyat hogy két külön értelme van?


Vazze Aere, komolyan mondom eldobom az agyamat, raugrok paros labbal es lepisilem!!!

A Jaszladany sose allitotta, hogy ket kulon ertelme van, csak aztat probalta megmutatni, hogy emberek ket kulombozo modon ertelmezik.
Figyejj, el vagyok ajulva, hogy az Ernoe fele mentalis agymosas mekkora hatassal van rad. Mar tisztara ugy beszelesz es ervelsz mint draga jo Ernoenk.:22:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 2)

> Aere, mar napok ota olvasom a kettotok kozotti vitat es meg kell hogy mondjam, baromira meg vagyok lepodve a hozzaszolasaidon. Tisztara olyan mintha az Ernoet olvasnam.


 
*Hallo Pitti*

En is megvagyok lepve, hogy mekkora hatással voltam a fiura. 

Félek ha elmondanám neki, hogy a hegyi pásztorok miként szeretkeznek a kecskékkel még utánacsinálná.

A hegyekben sokminden megtörténik, olvasom, hogy a kecskék és a bárányok néha keresztben szeretik egymást
A gyerekeiknek külön nevük van: "Schiege", a Ziege = kecske és a Schaf = bárány szocskábol, kecske-bárány.

*




*

*Kedves Aer.*

Másrészt felbátorit, hogy néhány dolgot belátsz idö közben az érveimböl. Ez igy van jol. kiss

Ami az evolutiot illeti az *nem pusztán elmélet *hanem nap mint nap leellenörizhetö tény.

Az, hogy az élölények egymással rokonok, nem Darwin találmánya, azt már régen is tudták az emberek.
A fagyállo növényfajtákat, különleges gyümölcsöket, virágokat, naponta tojo tyukfajtákat, jobban tejelö teheneket...
mind az öröklödéselméletet kifigyelö emberek befolyásolták, tehát experimentálisan bizonyitották.

Hogy másrol is halljunk, elmondom, hogy Rembrand idejében egy jo-tulipánhagyma áráért egy házat lehetett venni.
*Darwin érdeme *tulajdonképpen *a természetes szelektio felismerése *ami feleslegessé teszi isten állitolagos szerepét.
Darwint sokan utálják mert összemerte kötni a bajszát istennel, ezért is hagyta öt ott a felesége.

*Amin vitatkoznak manapság a tudosok* az nem a természetes szelektio ténye, hanem az, hogy hol milyen formában.
Csak az evolutiot ferdén bemutatni akarok tesznek ugy mindha a természetes szelektio azt jelentené, hogy mindig "az erösebb kutya párzik."

Az evolutiosfolyamat következményeit sem látják sokan és azzal érvelnek
"Egyetlen állatkerben sem lett még majombol ember." (Lázsd Pitti érvelését) 

Nem bizony! De ennek az oka nemcsak az, hogy egy gipszbenfekvö focista sem tud golt rugni.
Az állatkertben azon a pár négyzetméteren egyáltalán nem tud a majom fejlödni csak mozgássérült lesz.







A másik hiba az evolutiot kritizálok meglátásában, hogy nem fogták fel, hogy 
az evolutio nem egy meghatározott irányba megy!

*Az evolutionak egyszerüen nincsen elöre lefektetett célja! *(pl. emberréválás)

Minden élölény mögött, amelyik ma él, egy ugyanolyan hosszu fejlödési folyamat van!
Az egyik ilyen, a másik olyan uton jött létre. Az élölények közötti rokonság lehet távoli és közeli.

A "versenynek" még nincs vége, a Neandervölgyi ösember hosszabb ideig élt a Földön 
mint a hommo sapiens a létezése ota.
A rovarok, egysejtüek meg még "eredményesebbek", ök már többszáz évmilliot tudnak maguk mögött.







Ezért ne tapossátok el ezeket a pici állatokat (Silberfische) a fürdöszobátokba!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

pitti írta:


> Vazze Aere, komolyan mondom eldobom az agyamat, raugrok paros labbal es lepisilem!!!
> 
> A Jaszladany sose allitotta, hogy ket kulon ertelme van, csak aztat probalta megmutatni, hogy emberek ket kulombozo modon ertelmezik.
> Figyejj, el vagyok ajulva, hogy az Ernoe fele mentalis agymosas mekkora hatassal van rad. Mar tisztara ugy beszelesz es ervelsz mint draga jo Ernoenk.:22:


Akkor legyél olyan jó és kérlek magyarázd el nekem hogy hogyan lehet valamit két féle képen értelmezni úgy hogy ráadásul még mind a kettő értelmezés is teljesen egy és ugyan azt a dolgot jelenti, mert baromira de tényleg nem értem.

Akkor minek van leírva vagy minek írja le ha ezzel ő is tisztában van, ráadásul nekem aki ezzel a ténnyel úgyszintén tisztában van.
Most akkor ki néz hülyének kit?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aertől:
"Remek... akkor a kérdésem csak annyi hogy ha már eljutottunk odáig hogy ez potencia kérdése, akkor miért ne lehetne meg ugyan ez a potencia az állatokban is?"

Látom magam előtt az oroszlánt, amint leterítette a zebrát, aztán az állat teteme fölött térdre borulva kér a zebra szellemétől a bocsánatot.

(Elnézést az iróniáért)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Ernoe írta:


> Másrészt felbátorit, hogy néhány dolgot belátsz idö közben az érveimböl. Ez igy van jol. kiss
> 
> Ami az evolutiot illeti az *nem pusztán elmélet *hanem nap mint nap leellenörizhetö tény.


Kedves ernoe
1. Elég olcsó mutatvány azonnal a nyakába ugrani bárkinek amikor kritikát fogalmaz meg velem szemben és eljátszani a vértestvér meg a drága barát szerepét. Különösen az után hogy nem egyszer hagyott faképnél az illető azzal hogy veled nem lehet beszélni mert az értelmes emberi lény határát úgy súrolod lefelé hogy azon már az alkohol sem tud segíteni.

Persze most magamat kérdem hogy miért írom ezt le egy olyan embernek akiről köztudott hogy annyi erkölcsi értéke sincsen amivel a szónak egyáltalán értelmet adhatna. Talán hagyd is figyelmen kívül ezt az észrevételem, értelmezni úgy se tudod hiszen az önértékelésedben olyan vagy mint a frissen hullott hó, tiszta, friss és tökéletes.

2. Tudod ha olvasnád is a hozzászólásokat és nem csak átfutnád őket (még legjobb esetben is) akkor felkeltette volna a figyelmed hogy én azt írtam hogy az evolúció, az élőlények folyamatos változása, alkalmazkodás és fejlődése megalapozott és bizonyított tény, *a mában*. Azonban maga a rendszer működése körülbelül semmit nem árul el annak keletkezéséről.

Miért? Mert jött a grandiózus ötlet hogy legyen ez az alapja a keletkezésnek, az élet létrejöttének is, és akkor jött az első fal:
Hogyan fejlődött volna ki valami ami még nem is létezik, de főleg miből?
Míg ez a saját külön bejáratú véleményed szerint úgy történt hogy az első élőlény a világra szarta önmagát, drága Darwin és az elméletének osztói inkább arra következtettek hogy az első élőlény csak úgy tip-top előlépett az élettelen anyagból.

Az ember kérdezhetné hogy hogyan jött volna már létre élőlény egy halom hidrogén és szén molekulából és akkor jön valami jól fésült fehér köpenyes úri ember aki széttárja a karját és azt mondja hogy jelen pillanatban *számukra* ez *tűnik* a legreálisabb verziónak.

3. HA vissza emlékszel ezt is megpróbáltuk már kitárgyalni egyszer kedves ernoe, hogy mire alapozod azt az eszement kemény érvelésed hogy az evolúció az aztán mindenre választ ad.

Kérdeztem hogy akkor mégis hogyan keletkezett az első élőlény?
Bizonyítható tényt azóta sem kaptam, leszámítva az önmagát a világra szaró genesis merőben furcsa ötletétől amit rögtön meg is toldottál azzal hogy a számítógép vírusokat nem emberek írják hanem ön-ön magukat.

Összességében nem tudom mire akarsz kilyukadni. Képtelen vagy belátni hogy az evolúció elmélet hiányos, de bizonyítékokkal sem vagy hajlandó szolgálni annak alátámasztása érdekében. Most akkor mit mondjak? Hiszel valamiben amiről tudod hogy nem bizonyítható. 
Ez nem pont a vallás fogalma kedves ernoe amit annyira de annyira elítélsz?


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 2)

Kedves Aeren. Ne haragudj, hogy beleszólok, de az utolsó beszélgetésünk demonstálja az itt kialakult párbeszédeteket. Máshogy -bántásként- értelmezted a feléd irányított gondolataimat, pedig ez nem állt szándékomban. A másik gondolatának tanulmányozása előtt én először mindig "befelé" indulok el, mert a "külvilágban" megtapasztalt dolgok mind okozatok, aminek oka van. Bonyolítja a helyzetet egy kicsit, hogy nem csak egyéni teremtésről van szó, hanem csoportosról is.

Majd el felejtem...Ernő egy teljesen különálló vonulat hangadója. Kicsit mókás, hogy olyan önmaga által szuggerált hipnózisban van, amiben tartózkodva belülről nem lát kifelé. Mindenki önmagával fekszik és kel, megszokta önmagát.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aer:
"Akkor legyél olyan jó és kérlek magyarázd el nekem hogy hogyan lehet valamit két féle képen értelmezni úgy hogy ráadásul még mind a kettő értelmezés is teljesen egy és ugyan azt a dolgot jelenti, mert baromira de tényleg nem értem."

Aer kedves, bár tudom, hogy ezt nem nekem szegezted, megpróbálok segíteni a megértésben. Egy példa:

1. értelmezés:
Amerikai katonák kis csoportja, a meggazdagodás vágyától hajtva, kihasználva, hogy a háborúban nehéz a rablásokat felderíteni, és kihasználva, hogy kaptak három nap eltávot, illegális akcióba kezdve áttörnek a német frontvonalon, behatolnak az ellenség háta mögé, és kirabolják egy francia kisváros rosszul őrzött bankját, meglovasítva a német sereg vagonnyi aranyrúdját.

2. értelmezés:
Amerikai katonák kis csoportja a hazaszeretettől és a hősiességtől fűtve, feláldozva a három napos pihenő idejüket, életük kockáztatásával áttörnek a német frontvonalon, és bátran az ellenség mögé kerülve elfoglalják annak egy hadiállását, egy kis francia várost, ahol megfosztják a német sereget a financiális utánpótlásától.

Ugyanaz az akció, kétféle értelmezésben.
Forrás: Kelly hősei


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Seth, megmondom őszintén hogy a te elméleteddel vagy véleményeddel csak annyi a gondom hogy az számomra követhetetlen és elgondolhatatlan mert elsősorban valaki másnak az írása, elméletei köré íródik és azt egészíted ki a saját tapasztalataiddal érveiddel.

Én a világot nem papír alapján szemlélem, a véleményem csak és kizárólag a sajátom ami köré húzok be olyan dolgokat amik azt alátámasztják.

Ebből csak annyi következik, hogy fogalmam sincs hogy igazad van-e vagy nem, mert számomra követhetetlen érvekkel állítod hogy nincs vagy nem teljesen van igazam, ezért ismételten csak igen: bántásnak tűnhet a dolog amire negatívan reagálok.

Csak annyit tudok hozzáfűzni hogy nem tudom megítélni a szavaid teljes jelentését mert azok távol esnek tőlem.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aer:
"Képtelen vagy belátni hogy az evolúció elmélet hiányos, de bizonyítékokkal sem vagy hajlandó szolgálni annak alátámasztása érdekében. Most akkor mit mondjak? Hiszel valamiben amiről tudod hogy nem bizonyítható. 
Ez nem pont a vallás fogalma kedves ernoe amit annyira de annyira elítélsz?"

De Aer, nekem meg az mondtad, az evolúció tudomány. Emlegetted az ősembert meg az iskolai tananyagot, mint megfellebbezhetetlen bizonyítékait.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 2)

> Hogyan fejlődött volna ki valami ami még nem is létezik, de főleg miből?
> Nézd hasgörcsöt is lehet kapni az egyik pillanatrol a másikra. Alapanyag van hozzá elég.
> Míg ez a saját külön bejáratú véleményed szerint úgy történt hogy az első élőlény a világra szarta önmagát, drága Darwin és az elméletének osztói inkább arra következtettek hogy az első élőlény csak úgy tip-top előlépett az élettelen anyagból.


*Kedves Aer.*

nemrég vettem magamnak a fáradságot és szépen leirtam milyen egyszerü monomereket csinálni söt azt is megemlitettem, hogy milyen szerepe volt az RNA-nak söt egy fogadást is felajánlottam neked miszerint 5-6 éven belül laborban utánacsinálja az ember a "teremtés" elsö lépéseit. 










> Az ember kérdezhetné hogy hogyan jött volna már létre élőlény egy halom hidrogén és szén molekulából és ....


Neked valami furcsa elképzelésed van a természetröl, a világban nemigen szaladgálnak magányosan az atomok. Még az általad emlitett hidrogén is rögtön keres magának egy társat és homophil modon él amig nem jön egy másik, telitettlen elekronhéllyal rendelkezö atom akit kitud elégiteni. (De ez egy másik topik témája a kielégitéssel)




> Képtelen vagy belátni hogy az evolúció elmélet hiányos, de bizonyítékokkal sem vagy hajlandó szolgálni annak alátámasztása érdekében.


 
Az evolutio elmélete igen hatásos és nagyon sok mindent meglehet belölle magyarázni.
En ugy látom, hogy te vagy ados a számunkra egy teremtö-bácsinak a präsentálásával.

Egy röhely, hogy pont az amerikai déli államok lakoi (élükön a volt präsident) kételkednek az evolutioban holott a sok gyapottföld, a monokulturák miatt állandoan problémájuk van a rezisztens korokozokkal. Már nem tudják mivel permetezzenek mert a bakteriumok anyira mutálnak. Az evolutio ott játszodik le az orruk elött.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Enroe:
_"Már nem tudják mivel permetezzenek mert a bakteriumok anyira mutálnak. Az evolutio ott játszodik le az orruk elött. _"

Ja, és másnapra már papucsállatka lett belőlük, aztán cecelégy. Maholnap meg cickányokként fognak előjönni, hát ki tudja ezt irtószerrel nyomon követni!!


----------



## misi13 (2009 December 2)

nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Jaszladany írta:


> De Aer, nekem meg az mondtad, az evolúció tudomány. Emlegetted az ősembert meg az iskolai tananyagot, mint megfellebbezhetetlen bizonyítékait.


Bocsásd meg Jaszladany én nem vagyok az evolúció rajongója de a "csak azért mert én úgy gondolom" szintű kreacionista érveknél azért még mindig milliószorta komolyabb és hihetőbb.

Persze most azt fogod kérdezni hogy milyen érvek hiszen meg sem hallgattam egyet sem. A válaszom erre csak annyi hogy az előadás módodból elég nyilvánvalóak azonban van itt valami... te azt említetted hogy a kreacionistáknak is vannak tudományos érveik, teóriáik melyeket a számok/logika és nem a fantázia diktál.

Forduljunk e-felé akkor. Tedd le az asztalra a példáidat amikre mondhatok is valamit és lépjünk ki a "csak azért mert én úgy gondolom" fogalom körből.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Enroe:
_"Már nem tudják mivel permetezzenek mert a bakteriumok anyira mutálnak. Az evolutio ott játszodik le az orruk elött."

_Meg kell várni, amíg tehenek lesznek belőlük, nincs mese. Vagy legalább nyulak.

Elképzelem, amint a déli farmer, Mr. Jones, kimegy a földjére a fiával vadászni, a fiú rákapja egy nyúlra a puskát, az apja meg rákiált:
- Le ne lődd má' vazze, há' a jövő hétre kecske lesz belőle!

Vagy Mr. Jones birkát akar vágni, de a fejét vakargatva így szól a feleségéhez:
- Na mos mi legyen, asszony, ma este birkapörkölt, vagy a jövő héten bífsztek?

(Ó igen, tudom, az évmilliók! Ugyan mi teszi a fenti történeteket az évmilliók miatt valósággá?)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> 
> nemrég vettem magamnak a fáradságot és szépen leirtam milyen egyszerü monomereket csinálni söt azt is megemlitettem, hogy milyen szerepe volt az RNA-nak söt egy fogadást is felajánlottam neked miszerint 5-6 éven belül laborban utánacsinálja az ember a "teremtés" elsö lépéseit.
> 
> ...


Kedves ernoe

1. Eme csodás hozzászólásod amely bársony szárnyakon suhan tova a cyber térben, teljes sebességgel csattan neki annak a ténynek, hogy megint csak a máig jutottál el vele.

Az evolúció elmélet képtelen minden kétséget kizáróan bizonyítani a múltat. Én ennyit mondok és nem többet.
Az hogy szerinted akár 5-6 éven belül a tudósok majd egy marék homokból állítanak elő élőlényeket én csak a vállamat tudom megrántani, szerinted az is normális hogy a kutya maszturbációs segédeszköz úgy hogy engedelmeddel inkább megvárom azt az 5-6 évet aztán majd meglátjuk. Addig azonban az evolúció elmélet semmire sem ad választ a teremtést illetően.

2. Kétlem hogy én neked vagy nektek bármivel is tartoznék mert ha jól emlékszem te voltál az aki jöttél és letetted az asztalra azon kijelentésed hogy az evolúció van azt kész.

Én mint laikus pusztán meg mertem kérdezni hogy akkor az első élőlény hogyan jött létre, erre neki álltál köpködni hogy én istenben hiszek meg nem vagyok normális, hát most ebből két konklúzió vonható le kedves barátom: Vagy nagyon hülye vagy, vagy pedig nagyon beteg.

Persze aztán átjutottunk ezen is és közölted velem dobpergés és csinnadratta közepette hogy az első élőlény úgy jött létre, hogy !
*A világra szarta önmagát*.

És igen azt hiszem ez volt az a pont amikor képtelenné váltam eldönteni hogy az előbbi vagy az utóbbi kategóriába tartozol ezért inkább hanyagoltam a marhaságaidnak a tüzetesebb átgondolását.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 2)

> Ja, és másnapra már papucsállatka lett belőlük, aztán cecelégy. Maholnap meg cickányokként fognak előjönni, hát ki tudja ezt irtószerrel nyomon követni!!


 
*Kedves Jászladány*

Na azért olyan gyorsan nem megy! 

Valoban kétled, hogy a korokozoknak a mutátioja valami kapcsolatba lenne az evolutioval?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Kétlem Ernoe. 
Az evolúció állítása szerint az egyik faj a másikból fejlődik ki, azaz a fejlettebb fajok a fejletlenekből álltak elő.
A baktériumok mutációja, akárcsak a vírusoké, vagy bármely más élőlényeké nem evolúció. Az újabban és újabban megjelenő rezisztens baktériumok, akik már vidáman becumizzák a permetszert, még mindig csak baktériumok. Az influenza vírus legyen az sertés-, madár- akármilyeninfluenza vírus, mutálódhat a végtelenségig, még mindig csak vírus.
Ismered a kísérleteket a muslicákkal. Majd beleszakadtak a tudósok, hogy másik fajt hozzanak belőle létre, de mutálhatták szegényeket orrba szájba, lehetett belőlük pettyes muslica, háromszárnyú muslica, lábasfejű muslica, fejemnagyságú muslica, de még mindig csak muslica. Sehogy se akart a kis szemtelenekből légy, méhecske, vagy cserebogár lenni.
Senki sem vonja kétségbe az egyedek fajokon belüli rendkívüli változatosságát, sem a mutáció tényét. De ameddig új faj nem áll elő a mutáció vagy bármi útján, addig nem beszélhetünk evolúcióról.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aertől:
_"Forduljunk e-felé akkor. Tedd le az asztalra a példáidat amikre mondhatok is valamit és lépjünk ki a "csak azért mert én úgy gondolom" fogalom körből."

_Kedves Aer, csakhogy eljutottunk a kötekedéstől az érvelésig. Bár meg vagyok győződve róla, hogy Te, aki az evolúciót ilyen jól ismered pro és kontra, tisztában vagy a teremtés-tan érveivel is, arról pedig nem igazán vagyok meggyőződve, hogy érdekelnek az érveim, mégsem akarok előfeltételezések hibájába esni, tehát pozitív vagyok, és felteszem, hogy tényleg érdekel.

Egyszerre csak egy tézist nézzünk:

A termodinamika második törvénye, amely a fizika egyik alaptörvénye, kimondja, hogy normál körülmények között minden rendszer a nagyobb rendezetlenség állapota felé halad, széthullik és romlik az eltelt idő mennyiségével arányosan.
Ezt a híres fizikai törvényt "az entrópia törvényének" is nevezik. Az entrópia a fizikában egy rendszer rendezetlenségét jelenti. A rendszer entrópiája növekszik, ahogy a rendezett, szervezett és megtervezett állapotból a rendezetlenség, szervezetlenség, szétesés felé halad. Minél nagyobb egy rendszer rendezetlensége, annál nagyobb az entrópiája. Az entrópia törvénye kimondja, hogy az egész világmindenség elkerülhetetlenül halad a rendezetlenebb állapot felé.
A termodinamika második törvényének, avagy az entrópia törvényének érvényessége elméletileg és kísérleti úton is bizonyított. Albert Einstein, azt mondta, hogy ez "minden tudomány első számú alapelve"

Az evolúció elmélete olyan feltételezés, amely ezzel az alapvető és minden körülmények között érvényes fizikai törvényszerűséggel homlokegyenest ellenkezik. Az evolúció által előterjesztett mechanizmus teljesen ellentmond ennek a törvénynek. Az evolúció elmélete azt állítja, hogy a rendezetlen, szétszórt és élettelen atomok és molekulák spontán egyesültek egy adott időben egy bizonyos sorrendben, és rendkívül bonyolult molekulákat hoztak létre, mint például a fehérjék, a DNS és az RNS, amelyek pedig még bonyolultabb szerkezetbe rendeződve élőlényekké egyesültek. Az evolúciós elmélet szerint ez a feltételezett folyamat, amely minden lépésében rendezettebb, szervezettebb és bonyolultabb szerkezetet eredményez, önmagától és természetes körülmények között ment végbe. Az entrópia törvénye világossá teszi, hogy ez az úgynevezett természetes folyamat teljesen ellentmond a fizika törvényeinek.

Egyszerre elég ennyi... Lehet rajta csócsálódni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Mmm... érdekes érvelés és szép is azonban van itt egy két dolog.
Az élet ön-ön magában többé kevésbé ellentmond az általad említett entrópia elméletnek, gondolj csak magára a születésre ahol egyetlen egy termékeny sejtből felépül egy rendkívül komplex rendszer. Pusztán és kizárólag csak a fizikai törvényekre vonatkoztatva ez lehetetlen lenne, mégis megtörténik.

Más kérdés hogy milyen messziről avagy közelről nézzük ezt a folyamatot.
Ha vesszük a születés folyamatát akkor ez így van, de ha mondjuk megfigyelünk egy sejtet az emberi szervezetben az is az entrópia szabályai szerint működve amortizálódik.
Ha mondjuk egy kontinens méretére ugrunk ki a világűrben szintén érvényes az entrópia, hiszen társadalmak ugranak elő semmiből és zilálódnak szét semmivé ahogy először túl komplexé, majd pedig önellentmondóvá válnak és szétfeszítik tulajdon életciklusukat.

Engedelmeddel a kérdéseddel a személyes álláspontom is szemléltetném a témában, mert szerintem a két dolog nem elkülöníthető. Nagyon szép példát hoztál fel ami egyben az egyik legszembetűnőbb motívuma is a dualizmusnak. Hol lehet elválasztani a spiritualizmust a materializmustól?
A fizika törvényeit megszegve élet lép elő életből, maga köré tekerve az élettelen anyagot és átalakítva azt egy öntudattal rendelkező formává aminek komplexitása túl mutat mindenen amit az egyszerű élettelen világban meg lehetne figyelni.
Mégis ami porból vétetett porrá esik szét és az anyag ami egy öntudatos élőlény építő eleme volt vissza dermed az élettelenségbe.

Tényleg lehet ezt csócsálni igazad van.
Szerinted hol van a választó vonal a materializmus és a spiritizmus, evolúció és kreáció között?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer, abban ugye megegyezhetünk, miután már megállapítottuk, hogy csupán két alternatíva van, az egyik cáfolata erősíti a másikat.


Elméletben igen, de sok a probléma vele.
Ha a spiritualizmust tagadjuk le akkor nem tudjuk magyarázni az élet létrejöttét, létét, és távozását.
Ha a materializmust tagadjuk le akkor letagadunk mindent ami minket körülvesz, beleértve a tulajdon testünket is.

Mind a kettő defektes a másik nélkül szerény véleményem szerint. Csak egyszerre alkotják azt a világot amiben élünk.
Ettől függetlenül igen. Ha ragaszkodunk az egy síkú gondolkodáshoz akkor az egyik kizárása a másik előtérbe kerülését jelentené.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aernek, még a legelsőre üzenetre:
Örülök a példádnak, mert ebből tovább léphetünk egy újabb tézis felé.
Előbb azonban hadd helyesbítsek: az entrópia nem elmélet, hanem "fizikai törvény". A termodinamika második törvénye.
Ugye tudod mi a különbség az elmélet és a fizikai törvény között? Az egyik csak feltételezés, a másik kísérletekkel, tapasztalattal stb. bizonyított tény, azaz valóban "tudomány". Tehát nincs alóla kivétel, mert akkor nem lenne "törvény", azaz egyenletekkel és számításokkal meghatározható folyamat.

A születés példájánál az általad említett egyetlen sejt nem önmagától szerveződik komplex rendszerré. A szerveződés teljes folyamata be van kódolva a sejt DNS-ébe, a kromoszómák hordoznak minden információt, ennek alapján kezdődik el a sejtosztódás, ennek alapján megy végbe a folyamat minden mozzanata, alakul ki a baba teste, végtagjai, szervei, stb., A DNS-ben van kódolva, milyen legyen a baba neme, szeme színe, haja és bőrszíne, termete, még a hajlamai is, minden az égvilágon. Ennek a kódnak alapján fejlődik fokról fokra pontosan abban az időben, ahogy neki kell, és alakul végül olyanná, hogy életképesen meg tudjon születni.
Tehát a baba fejlődése és születése előre van programozva. Szó sincs a sejtek önszerveződéséről, pláne nem véletlenről.

És ebből adódik a második érvem:
Honnan ez a bonyolult és pontosan kidolgozott információ a génjeinkben?
És nem csak az emberében, hanem minden élőlényében?

Még ha az anyag százszor képes is lenne életre kelni... akkor se lenne képes információt létrehozni pusztán fizikai és kémiai folyamatok által. Ahol információ van, pláne ilyen bonyolult progi, ott mindenképpen lennie kell egy intelligens tervezőnek, aki azt bekódolta.

A társadalmak nem jó példák az entrópia törvényére, mert az, mint fizikai törvényszerűség, élő és élettelen anyagi rendszerekre, és nem társadalmi rendszerekre vonatkozik.

A dualizmust nem tudom mire érted. Hol itt a dualizmus? Van egy kísérletekkel, tapasztalattal, számításokkal bizonyítható fizikai törvényszerűség, és van egy elmélet, ami annak ellentmond. Mivel a fizikai törvény tény, nyilvánvaló, hogy az elmélet téves.

Hogy érted ezt a választóvonalat? Két ellentétes nézetről van szó, melyek egy pillanatig sem haladnak együtt.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aertől:
_"Ettől függetlenül igen. Ha ragaszkodunk az egy síkú gondolkodáshoz akkor az egyik kizárása a másik előtérbe kerülését jelentené."

_(Ez az üzim elszállt, biztos félrenyomkodtam.)

Ha nem ragaszkodsz az egysíkú gondolkodáshoz, akkor is az egyik kizárása a másik előtérbe kerülését jelenti.
Ez ellen nem tudsz mit tenni, mert csak ez a két alternatíva van. Együtt viszont nem tudnak létezni, bár szép ez a pacifista elgondolás. Sajnos kizárják egymást.
Ha azt állítod, a világ magától jött létre, ezzel kizárod a teremtés lehetőségét.
Ha teremtés útján jött létre, akkor meg nem lehetett magától. Hogy tud ez a két nézet együtt meglenni szerinted, és együtt alkotni a világot?

A kettőt egyszerre nem tagadhatod, mert nincs harmadik alternatíva. Tehát ha mindkettőt tagadod, akkor azt tagadod, hogy egyáltalán létezel, létezünk, de ehhez is jogod van. Csak álmodunk vagy ilyesmi.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Seth, megmondom őszintén hogy a te elméleteddel vagy véleményeddel csak annyi a gondom hogy az számomra követhetetlen és elgondolhatatlan mert elsősorban valaki másnak az írása, elméletei köré íródik és azt egészíted ki a saját tapasztalataiddal érveiddel.
> 
> Én a világot nem papír alapján szemlélem, a véleményem csak és kizárólag a sajátom ami köré húzok be olyan dolgokat amik azt alátámasztják.



Röviden, tömören. Egyáltalán nem elméletről beszélek. A gyakorlati megtapasztalások után találkoztam később ezekkel a tanításokkal.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ebből csak annyi következik, hogy fogalmam sincs hogy igazad van-e vagy nem, mert számomra követhetetlen érvekkel állítod hogy nincs vagy nem teljesen van igazam, ezért ismételten csak igen: bántásnak tűnhet a dolog amire negatívan reagálok.
> 
> Csak annyit tudok hozzáfűzni hogy *nem tudom megítélni a szavaid teljes jelentését mert azok távol esnek tőlem.*



Én viszont tökéletesen értem a gondolataidat,és igazat is adok Neked azokban. De...azt mondom, a személyes világnézeteden túl létezik több, sokkal több! Ezért egy körbezárt gondolkodásmód perspektívájából ezen dolgok tárgyalásánál nem lehet dűlőre jutni, tovább haladni. Persze ha nem ez a célod, akkor teljesen más a helyzet.
Különben emlékezz vissza, Pitti is "feldobott" egy-két új alternatívát, de pálinka hiánya miatt hamar visszahúzódott.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aer, folytassuk az evolúciós témát az evolúciós topicon!
Oda írom a további érveimet, ha igényt tartasz rá, és ott már pitti is felsorolt néhányat.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer, folytassuk az evolúciós témát az evolúciós topicon!
> Oda írom a további érveimet, ha igényt tartasz rá, és ott már pitti is felsorolt néhányat.


Rendben, ebben az esetben lezáratom a topicot...


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Rendben, ebben az esetben lezáratom a topicot...


Megfutamocc vazze? En tokosebb csavonak kepzeltelek....


----------

